# Headlights



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi guys my headlights are sealed beams approx. 7"x5" square as their pretty crap lighting wise I would like to replace with standard lens and xenon bulbs, any ideas where I can buy the lens's

Olley


----------



## Sparrow (May 10, 2005)

Interesting question.
Like yours Olley mine are not the brightest lights on the road.
I had just thought about adding spot/driving lights. Trouble is I dont really like adding lots of lights on the front so the idea of replacing the existng with decent light giving fixtures could be a better option.
I look forward to the replies.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

pm "the dish", he has brighter bulbs in stock.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Olley
Are you sure the lamps are sealed beam units?? If they are then you will not be able to just change the lamps matey.....
Interesting post and I am sure that someone we both know will wizard up the precise answer in a few minutes :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi keith, their sealed beams, but hopefully somebody makes an equivalent lens to which I can fit a standard type car bulbs H1 H3 etc.

Olley


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

A lot of european vehicles have sealed beam units and for a few, the Range Rover for instance an alternative lamp is available that will allow you to fit the h4 type halogen bulb or an off road brighter version if thats what you want, however these alternative lamps are normaly only made by the aftermarket people for popular makes, maybe they do the same in the U S of A and that may your best hope , just maybe your lamp also fits somthing other than an RV, any part No,s on them, if so contact one of the large lamp manufactuers Hella for example 
Geo


----------



## 98547 (Apr 8, 2006)

*headlights*

Hi Keith and Olley,if I am thinking of the same person as you he is out at the moment, but I am sure you are right about the answer as soon as he reads the post.John


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Olley

Try here:
http://www.realtruck.com/productline/1041/17/1/replacement_headlamp_conversions.html


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

kands said:


> Hi Olley
> I am sure that someone we both know will wizard up the precise answer in a few minutes :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Keith


Just for clarity here, the "someone" I was referring to is a lady!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------



## 98547 (Apr 8, 2006)

*headlights*

Oops Sorry. John


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

OK...OK... Sorry guys but no miracle cures this time  

I have been beavering away in the wings trying to come up with a solution (however Geo has a point here).

The Triumph Acclaim and early Honda Accord were fitted with 7x5" rectangular lights for which Cibie did a halogen upgrade kit (we fitted them on early Chevy based RVs)....I have been trying to find a suitable modern day alternative but can't find a rectangular unit the same size....they do a slightly bigger one and a smaller one - so far I've drawn a blank but will keep trying.

Keith....lady??? You're my friend for life now! :lol: :lol: 

TTFN
Linda


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi Olley 

Chris at Dudleys will be able to sort you out. If you don't know him tell him that your a mate of mine. If that still doesn't work or Chris tries to double the prices PM me 

Also, have you got a multi meter? what voltage do you have actually at the terminals with the engine running? Many converters (God forbid Winnie) drop the cross section massively from the chassis manufacturers wire to hook up the rest of the electrics that the converter fits. Worse one we ever saw was 9 volts at the headlight terminal, with the engine running. Don't half make a difference without enough electrons!

Alternatively fit the new infra red spotlights that I told you about! :lol: 

Cheers

Eddie


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi guys, thanks for all reply's, Duncan at star spangled spanner has now come up trumps, two new uk dip lens and bulbs should be with me early next week.

Olley


----------

